# Miz Eller's Pinto Bean Pie



## Raine (Jul 27, 2005)

Miz Eller's Pinto Bean Pie 



3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 stick margarine
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup cooked pinto beans, mashed
pinch of salt
1 cup coconut
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 pie shell 

"Beat eggs, sugar, and margarine together; add vanilla, salt, beans, coconut, and pecans. Put in uncooked pie shell. Bake at 350 until done." 

Keri's notes to Miz Eller's recipe - also good with half white and half brown sugar. She says to bake until done - I've found that "done" happens after about 35 minutes at 350, when you can stick a knife in the middle and it comes out clean. About 1/2 teaspoon of nutmeg is good in this. I usually use real butter as opposed to margarine. Good served warm with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 27, 2005)

*Pinto*

I love the unusual sound of this pie.  If you have tried it, what did you think?  Evidently, you must have liked it since you shared it with us.  I am always amazed at the different recipes that I can get from this board.  I do want to thank you for sharing your time and recipe.  Different recipes always keep my family coming back for more.  That is what we are all striving for.


----------



## Raine (Jul 27, 2005)

Nope haven't tried it yet. Came from a bbq buddy and they cook lots of stuff people rave over.


----------



## TomW (Jul 27, 2005)

*Mock Pecan Pie*

Miz Eller's recipe rang a bell when I read it.  I made something similar several years ago without the pecans:



			
				Quick Google Search & not necessarily the one I used said:
			
		

> MOCK PECAN PIE
> 
> 1 unbaked pie shell
> 1 cup mashed pinto beans
> ...



I recommend cooking the pintos without salt (or hambone  ).

Tom


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 27, 2005)

*I recommend cooking the pintos without salt (or hambone*

Tomw, in other words you wouldn't make the recipe?  You don't care for it?


----------



## TomW (Jul 27, 2005)

Oops, I should have included a review.   

The finished product was okay.  But I made the dessert more for the intrigue factor as I don't eat sweets. 

My wife thought it was okay too, but although she eats sweets, she also watches her girlish figure, and had no more than a sample slice.  Ultimately, I decided the pie would be a great conversation piece at a potluck dinner where there are always more than enough desserts.

I recommended leaving the salt out of the beans so as to limit their natural flavor.  In this recipe, the beans are being used primarily for the consistency they add.  Kind of like Ritz crackers in a mock apple pie (which I also made once for all of us to sample, stare at for a week, and throw away ).

Tom


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 27, 2005)

*Pinto*

Would you please tell me if canned pinto beans would be okay?  Or should I buy the dry and soak and cook for this?  It just sounds different as you said.  Reason I would like to try it and should not be too much worry of weight gain.


----------



## TomW (Jul 27, 2005)

I personally would stay away from canned pintos because the added seasoning, to me, would give them too much of an undesired flavor.  I could be wrong though.

The pintos I soaked & cooked with nothing but water would have made a rather unappealing side dish or meal as they were quite bland.  But I thought they worked great for the pie.

Tom


----------

